# Anonyme Proxies



## nordi (1. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mal ne Frage. Ich hör in letzter Zeit relativ viel von "anonymen Proxies". 
Also das Prinzip vom Anonymen Proxy habe ich verstanden...doch ich hab leichte Schwierigkeiten das Ding zum laufen zu bekommen! Welchen Proxy Server (Programm) verwendet ihr und wie habt ihr das eingestellt? Ich hab Windows XP, WLAN, DSL und bin bei der Telekom.

grüße aus dem sonnigen Köln

Marius


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (4. April 2004)

Hi

Ich hab hier was gefunden, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. Hier der Link

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

